# Knit scarf--Rose-vine Lace Scarf



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

This little scarf is so quick to knit with worsted weight yarn! The lace pattern stitch is so addicting and easy to learn! Use up some of your single balls of yarn from your stash with this pattern!

The scarf is knitted from the bottom up at both ends and joined in the center for a balanced look! Follow a chart or written stitch directions to knit this fun scarf to keep warm this winter!

Finished Measurements: 82" long x 4 1/2" wide.

Yarn: 300364 yards worsted weight. Sample was made using Caron One Pound in color-Rose; 100% Acrylic.

Needles and Notions: one pair size U.S. 9 straight needles plus 1 spare needle to hold stitches. Yarn needle to work Kitchener stitch and sew in ends.

You can find this pattern for $3.99 in m Ravelry, Craftsy or Etsy pattern stores.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/216456385/rose-vine-lace-scarf

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rosevine-lace-scarf


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty work and colour. :thumbup:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Your scarves are always sooooooooo elegant. Thanks for sharing.
:thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Perfect, just in time for Valentine's Day!


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

Beautiful. And Happy Birthday. Enjoy your dinner.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Mollyannhad, gee, another great looking scarf. Where do you get all your ideas. I love seeing your scarves, and wonder at your talent.

Fiona &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## EPAS (Nov 7, 2014)

That's beautiful


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely


----------

